# Eclipse view source



## Foermchen82 (22. Okt 2008)

Hallo zusammen.

ich hab mir grad mal dase neue Eclipse Ganymede geholt. Jetzt musste ich mit entsetzen feststellen, dass es nicht mehr so einfacht. Einfach mal die src.zip des JDK irgendo einbinden und los gehts. Das ist nichtmehr.

Jetzt läuft das ja irgendwie über jadclipse. Nur bekomm ich da immer folgende fehlermeldung:

Decompiled from: D:\program files\Java\jre1.6.0_07\lib\rt.jar
	Total time: 0 ms
	Jad reported messages/errors:
	Exit status: 0
	Caught exceptions:
java.io.IOException: Cannot run program "jad" (in directory "D:\Documents and Settings\MeinName\.net.sf.jadclipse\1224660696229"): CreateProcess error=2, Das System kann die angegebene Datei nicht finden

was muss ich tun???


----------



## gex (22. Okt 2008)

Hi

Doch doch, das kannst du noch.

Pro Projekt:
Gehe auf die Project -> Properties.
Navigiere zum Build-Path -> Tab Libraries.

Deine JRE resp. JDK erweitern.
Dann findest du bspw. den Eintrag rt.jar.
Erweitere den Eintrag.
Nun siehst du die Möglichkeit 'Source attachment' -> Edit -> src.zip angeben .

Oder pro Workspace:
Window -> Preferences.
Navigiere zu Java -> Installed JRE's -> Auswahl deiner Wahl  -> Edit

Rest wie oben.







BTW: Der andere Fehler hat halt was mit JAD zu tun, da findet das Plugin wahrscheinlich JAD nicht...


----------



## Foermchen82 (23. Okt 2008)

Hey danke. genau danach hab ich gesucht!!


----------

